# looking for some good game recs, old and new



## Rika24 (Aug 8, 2013)

Im bored with all my current games and really want something new, problem is, the most up to date system i own is 3DS. I have been thinking about PS3 (cheaper than the PS4 anyways) or xbox, 

but i dont like the idea of having to always be online to play, or paying monthly. I guess im an old fashioned gamer but i like my games to be around forever with all access features all the time. I still play with my SEGA for crying out loud

Anyways, point of this post. I need some recs for any of my current systems

What i have: 
* games i enjoyed
*** games i still play
Slashed titles are games i didnt like

*SEGA Genesis 16 bit*
Lion King***
Sonic Trilogy*
Sonic Spinball
Jurassic Park*
Ecco the Dolphin: Tides of Time***
Tiny Toons
Animaniacs*
Mortal Kombat***
Pacman 2
Ms Pacman

*Nintendo 64*
Pokemon Stadium 1 & 2***
Pokemon Snap

*Nintendo GameCube*
Gameboy Player***
Pikmin***
Naruto Clash of Ninja 2*

*Playstation*
Spyro Trilogy***
The Lost World***
Lion King (so disappointed, cant compare to SEGA version)
Digimon World 1, 2, & 3*
Digimon Rumble Arena*
Monster Rancher Battlecard 2*

*Playstation 2*
Naruto Ultimate Ninja 3 & 4***
Spyro Enter the Dragonfly*
Spyro Dawn of the Dragon (i miss the ability to go wherever i wanted)
Monster Rancher 4*** (major favorite i love unlocking monsters and flying on Dragon's back)
Buffy the Vampire Slayer: Chaos Bleeds***
TMNT
Digimon Rumble Arena 2*
Okami***
Haunting Ground (just got havent played yet)
Draken: The Ancients Gate*** (#1 fav game. Female main and you can fly on your dragon!)

*Gameboy*
Kirby's Dreamland 2***
Super Marioland***
Pokemon Red, Blue, Yellow, Gold, Silver, Crystal* (would still play ifthey didnt die)

*Gameboy Advance*
Pokemon Sapphire
Pokemon FireRed, LeafGreen***
Spyro Attack of the Rhynocs
Spyro Season of Ice
Kim Possible
Jackie Chan Adventures (worst game i ever played)
Sonic Advance*** (i just enjoy playing as tails because i can fly)
Gremlins Stripe vs Gizmo
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles
Digimon Battle Spirit*
Digimon Battle Spirit 2*

*Nintendo DS Lite*
Pokemon Platinum*
Pokemon SoulSilver***
Pokemon Black***
Pokemon White 2***
Digimon World DS*
Digimon Dawn*
Fullmetal Alchemist
My Japanese Coach
Naruto Ninja Council 3

*Nintendo 3DS*
Nintendogs + Cats*** (i love my puppies and kitten XD)

Anyways, i do have some titles in mind, but i dont know if they're worth trying to find

Silent Hill (i love spooky stuff, i just dont know which title to go for since they're kinda hard to find and expensive for used games
Sly 
Donkey Kong
Sims Pets

More recent
Super Mario Brothers 
Luigi's Mansion
Ghost Camera (or whatever its called)

Point is, i like games featuring animals, dragons, zombies, fighting, or spooky. The darker the better (which is why i REALLY wanna check out Silent Hill)


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 8, 2013)

I suggest Dragon's Crown.


----------



## Rika24 (Aug 8, 2013)

What system is it for?


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 8, 2013)

> Silent Hill (i love spooky stuff, i just dont know which title to go for since they're kinda hard to find and expensive for used games


 Silent Hill 2 is the most popular one, but starting off with Silent Hill 1 is good too. I'd get both some where down the line.




> Sly


 They're pretty great, good physics and versatile gameplay. I'd get it. 



> Donkey Kong


 Gonna have to elaborate on this. There are many Donkey Kong ips.



> Sims Pets


I dont know what this is, but I probably wouldn't get it myself.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 8, 2013)

Well, going by your list you probably want to wait for Pokemon X & Y to come out.

In the meantime give Resident Evil Revelations a shot.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 8, 2013)

Well I recommend Persona 3 and 4 for ps2. Fire Emblem on any nintendo system you own, and if those are the games you played on your systems you missed out on a lot of games. I recommend luigi's mansion, did you like pikmin? You should play the second one if you did. Golden Sun, Naruto Path of the NInja 1 and 2 for the ds. The World Ends With You. Since you have a 3ds get donkey kong country returns 3d, its amazing. Also get tales of abyss 3d, zelda, super mario 3d land


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 8, 2013)

Hm do you have an okay PC/laptop? (2.0 GHz processor and an average video card should be more than enough) You could try VBA emulator with Pokemon Liquid Crystal, it's a hack of Pokemon Fire red but it's like an updated Pokemon Crystal, all of Johto and Kanto is done and the person developing the hack has added some of the Orange Islands in as well. Also there's the ability to rarely find Hoenn Pokemon in the grass. 

It's pretty amazing and I recommend it if you have a PC/Laptop. A standard PC/laptop is way more than enough for it too so ;P if you're worried about configurations and what not I can send you via PM a perfectly set up version of the Emulator so you don't have to configure anything yourself.   

It's great and it's a quality hack and has a longer adventure than HG/SS and has it's own version of the remixed Johto soundtrack.


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 8, 2013)

Resident Evil Zero (?) and Resident Evil (REmake) for Gamecube. You will not regret it.

Actually, scratch Zero for now. Not only is REmake the vastly superior game, but there are spoilers in Zero if you haven't played Resident Evil before


----------



## teddy (Aug 8, 2013)

Rika24 said:


> Silent Hill (i love spooky stuff, i just dont know which title to go for since they're kinda hard to find and expensive for used games



You definitely want to get silent hill 2 followed by 1 and 3.

and on the matter of spooky and creepy i'll drop in a recommendation for the fatal frame series. more specifically 2

other spooky shit i'll throw in is : amnesia: dark descent, eternal darkness, resident evil 2, 3, and revelations, call of cthulhu: dark corners of the earth, system shock 2, condemned: criminal origins, the suffering/the ties that bind, and who could forget about alone in the dark...

as you can probably tell, i too love a good horror game 

edit: you know what? i'll put in a word for the original siren and siren: blood curse too since a little more recognition never hurts



> Sly



band of thieves is the best one, but they're all fun



> Donkey Kong



like vbd said, you'll have to narrow this now due to the number of ips, but since you're into new and old titles i'll drop some names for you to look into such as:

- donkey kong country 1 & 2 _(haven't played 3 personally so i can't make a call on that one)_
- donkey kong 64
- donkey kong country returns


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 8, 2013)

? said:


> and on the matter of spooky and creepy i'll drop in a recommendation for the fatal frame series. more specifically 2
> 
> other spooky shit i'll throw in is : amnesia: dark descent, eternal darkness, resident evil 2, 3, and revelations, call of cthulhu: dark corners of the earth, system shock 2, condemned: criminal origins, the suffering/the ties that bind, and who could forget about alone in the dark...




Quality choices.  I'd skip out on the Resident Evil games tbh, dont think 2 and 3 hold up that well.


----------



## Rika24 (Aug 8, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> Well I recommend Persona 3 and 4 for ps2. Fire Emblem on any nintendo system you own, and if those are the games you played on your systems you missed out on a lot of games. I recommend luigi's mansion, did you like pikmin? You should play the second one if you did. Golden Sun, Naruto Path of the NInja 1 and 2 for the ds. The World Ends With You. Since you have a 3ds get donkey kong country returns 3d, its amazing. Also get tales of abyss 3d, zelda, super mario 3d land



Most of the games i got were hand me downs or christmas gifts, so i only really stuck with what i knew to ask for, which explains the all the games based on anime/movies



Kyokkai said:


> Hm do you have an okay PC/laptop? (2.0 GHz processor and an average video card should be more than enough) You could try VBA emulator with Pokemon Liquid Crystal, it's a hack of Pokemon Fire red but it's like an updated Pokemon Crystal, all of Johto and Kanto is done and the person developing the hack has added some of the Orange Islands in as well. Also there's the ability to rarely find Hoenn Pokemon in the grass.
> 
> It's pretty amazing and I recommend it if you have a PC/Laptop. A standard PC/laptop is way more than enough for it too so ;P if you're worried about configurations and what not I can send you via PM a perfectly set up version of the Emulator so you don't have to configure anything yourself.
> 
> It's great and it's a quality hack and has a longer adventure than HG/SS and has it's own version of the remixed Johto soundtrack.



I really want to play those for Nuzlocke challenges, but sadly my comp is bluescreening everytime i turn it on now so i cant use it



Jon Snow said:


> Resident Evil Zero (?) and Resident Evil (REmake) for Gamecube. You will not regret it.
> 
> Actually, scratch Zero for now. Not only is REmake the vastly superior game, but there are spoilers in Zero if you haven't played Resident Evil before



I think i played RE once at a friends house



? said:


> You definitely want to get silent hill 2 followed by 1 and 3.
> 
> and on the matter of spooky and creepy i'll drop in a recommendation for the fatal frame series. more specifically 2
> 
> ...



Thanks for the horror titles 

I think that was the version of Sly i played on a PS2 demo disc. I remember loving sneaking around and running on the wires (i have strange enjoyments in games and sometimes just like to forego the story for a while and create my own with the scenery... which is why i love games that you arent given a set path like Spyro XD i just swim around or fly around)

Actually, that reminds me, there was another demo i played but i cant remember the name. I just remember there was a golem you had to fight and you ride a horse

And on Pikmin, yes ive rented pikmin 2 and loved it, sadly it is a bit pricey for a used game (i usually like to pay no more than $20 for a used game)

Finding Haunging Ground for $18 was unbelievable (the thing usuallg sells for around $40-$50 used)


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 8, 2013)

Vampire: The Masquerade - Bloodlines


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 8, 2013)

Rika24 said:


> Most of the games i got were hand me downs or christmas gifts, so i only really stuck with what i knew to ask for, which explains the all the games based on anime/movies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gamecube games are not cheap. 


I'd skip DK64, I'd get Banjoie Kazooie instead.


----------



## Rika24 (Aug 8, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Gamecube games are not cheap.
> 
> 
> I'd skip DK64, I'd get Banjoie Kazooie instead.




I got pikmin 1 for $5 used


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 8, 2013)

Recently????


----------



## Rika24 (Aug 8, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Recently????



No, i believe it was a year ago, i got it at the GameStop in the mall. I almost got Sly for $3 there too but passed, now i kinda wish i got it


----------



## Bioness (Aug 8, 2013)

Oh wow you are missing some major games in your list Rika24, no wonder you're bored.

*Gamecube:* Super Mario Sunshine, Super Smash Bros Melee, Legend of Zelda: Wind Waker,  Metroid Prime 3, Pikmin 2




*3DS: Fire Emblem:* Awakening, Animal Crossing: New Leaf



These ones while not "popular" are highly regarded by those who have played them.

*Playstation 2:* We ♥ Katamari and S.L.A.I. (Steel Lancer Arena International)


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 8, 2013)

If you're getting GC games and you're into horror than you should look into Eternal Darkness. F-Zero is pretty bad ass too, if you're willing to try out racing games.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 8, 2013)

F-Zero GX has the worse controls of any racing game I've ever played. The music and scenery in it is kickass though, as long as you don't mind learning to make micro movements just so you don't steer off the course every 5 seconds.


----------



## teddy (Aug 8, 2013)

Rika24 said:


> Actually, that reminds me, there was another demo i played but i cant remember the name. I just remember there was a golem you had to fight and you ride a horse



You're probably thinking of shadow of the colossus

[YOUTUBE]32N2LLlQ4b0[/YOUTUBE]

game was considered an essential must play for anyone who owned a ps2; and in just about any conversation where people are attempting to advocate video games as a form of art expect this to be brought up somewhere along the line

game was definitely gorgeous at the time, and i found the fights with the colossi to be intense. the quality soundtrack helps

the story is simple, but it's an emotional one nonetheless, especially when you're approaching the twist



Violent By Design said:


> Quality choices.  I'd skip out on the Resident Evil games tbh, dont think 2 and 3 hold up that well.



Probably likely the case. i just know at the time, those 2 had me on edge fair deal more than what followed. i'm personally not that big of a fan of the series honestly


----------



## Gunners (Aug 8, 2013)

Genesis: Sonic 1, 2, 3 + knuckes. Shinobi III, Streets of Rage 1&3. Gunstar Heroes, Golden Axe.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 8, 2013)

Rika24 said:


> What system is it for?



it's on google


----------



## Rika24 (Aug 10, 2013)

Thanks for all the recs so far everyone. Next time i go to one of my used game stores i'll keep my eyes open. Though i will mainly be looking for Silent Hill 2, Sly: Honor Among Thieves, and Shadow of the Colossus. (Though i will read up more on Fire Emblem)

But now its my turn to rec something, i just started playing Haunting Ground yesterday and OMG is it awesome... though it gives you high levels of anxiety (never         experienced that from a game before lol) 

its made worse when Fiona cant really fight back much so you have to be sneaky and fast to hide from your stalkers. I beat the first boss before going to bed and now im working on the second part of the game. 

Also, the dog, Hewie, is awesome. I might do some fanart of Fiona and Hewie at some point

And as always i also rec Monster Rancher 4 and Draken the Ancients Gate

Im still open to more recs though


----------



## Bioness (Aug 10, 2013)

Just say recommend/recommendations, not hard.


----------

